# Contacted By Wayward Ex Through FACEBOOK WWYD?



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

So I had like a dummy Facebook Account that I hardly use anymore and my Ex wants to be friends. I was in shock it has been about 3 years and we didn't leave on the best of terms. I have no intentions of opening that door, I got married since then anyway. So just out of curiosity, have any of you been contacted by your ex especially those that havn't seen them or speak to them in a awhile and what did you do? I know there are members on here who have kids with their ex's so your probably in constant contact with one another.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

I would block him/her. It's just something you don't want to get into.


----------



## sunvalley (Dec 4, 2011)

I made the mistake of accepting his friend request ... and the SOS (same old s***) came up that I blocked him for in the first place.

Ignore the request, and block him.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

He lives in another state not to worry, like I said I have no interest in accpeting his request just curious in what others have done.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I was treated horribly by 'J'...when we broke up, I deleted and blocked him from FB. But every now and then, he would send texts to my mobile. I ignored him because I hate him. He sent me a text on my birthday last year, which I ignored, and then one day, I had some hangover courage going on, and I unblocked him from FB, and wrote him a scathing note, telling him in no uncertain terms what I thought of him. 'You make me sick. I can't stand the memories of you TOUCHING me. It makes me want to vomit.' My closing line? "I lied about the sex...mediocre at best...". J was VERY insecure, and needed to be told every time, that it was the best sex I'd ever had. It wasn't. After I sent the message, I re-blocked him. He texted me, saying "Are you OK? I think someone may have stolen your identity and is using your FB account, cuz I just got a really weird message from you...". J is also quite thick...so I just let it go, and I hope to hell he doesn't wish me a Merry Christmas this year...what I am really waiting for, is to run into him someday. Hopefully with my Subaru...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You are married so leave this alone.

Re: exes and contact...my ex husband contacted me yesterday. Not on FB. But we're not married (to other people).


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> I was treated horribly by 'J'...when we broke up, I deleted and blocked him from FB. But every now and then, he would send texts to my mobile. I ignored him because I hate him. He sent me a text on my birthday last year, which I ignored, and then one day, I had some hangover courage going on, and I unblocked him from FB, and wrote him a scathing note, telling him in no uncertain terms what I thought of him. 'You make me sick. I can't stand the memories of you TOUCHING me. It makes me want to vomit.' My closing line? "I lied about the sex...mediocre at best...". J was VERY insecure, and needed to be told every time, that it was the best sex I'd ever had. It wasn't. After I sent the message, I re-blocked him. He texted me, saying "Are you OK? I think someone may have stolen your identity and is using your FB account, cuz I just got a really weird message from you...". J is also quite thick...so I just let it go, and I hope to hell he doesn't wish me a Merry Christmas this year...what I am really waiting for, is to run into him someday. Hopefully with my Subaru...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh gosh. What did he do to you? LOL


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Dang candie, sucks that he knows your number maybe you should change your number. Jelly Beans ohh trust me only god himself could open that door again. I was suprised I'm the type of person that thinks well the past is the past, I just find it odd that people still hear form their ex's espcially if they broke up on not so good terms.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn canie that suburu part was funny!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh gosh. What did he do to you? LOL


He was a smarmy liar/cheat...EAs only, but still. I had my chance and blew it...I was picking up my son one day, and this loser lives close by....He was out standing on his balcony, and I was gonna stop the car and shout out "Yo, Fata$$!!!", cuz that's how I started that message to him the one he thought was someone impersonating me...LOL!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I remember recanting the story of what I did to a girlfriend...she just said "ya, right, buddy...that must be it, someone has stolen her identity, after all, she'd never say those things about YOU...

Dirty old, fat greasy pig! LOL...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hahaha. Hilarious, Candie. He definitely messed with the wrong girl!


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

:rofl:

I like that you say he's kinda thick. Cause...ya.  Impersonating you....lmfao. LOL! Wow.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

You know, I can actually laugh about it now...but when it was happening, I was a wreck...I went to a dinner with 3 girlfriends I've known all my life, and I sobbed at the table in the resto the whole time! They'd never seen me like that, and I've pulled my sh!t back in the day...still, it's good to know that one can recover from 'devastation'...LOL...makes Hubby look like an absolute prince! And he is...sometimes! ;-)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Isn't it funny how we become "devastated" over the dumbest people?

I had one ex who I cried and cried over and now when I hear his name I think "WTF was I thinking? Ew." LOL.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

I ran into an ex once..a few years ago. I was pregnant so I looked cute  But he looked.....wow.  time wasn't his friend.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Isn't it funny how we become "devastated" over the dumbest people?
> 
> I had one ex who I cried and cried over and now when I hear his name I think "WTF was I thinking? Ew." LOL.


omg. yes. 

I get repulsed thinking I ever with him or found him attractive lollll....he's barely a memory and we dated for 3 years.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Ewww me too mine looked like steve urkel on crack, and steve urkel was better looking, man I shutter I think I was drunk the whole time.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

My ex-fiance actually called our home 2 days after I gave birth to leave a message saying he hoped our son would die. My now husband (then boyfriend) picked up the phone and told him that his newborn sons' genitalia was larger than ex's. Apparently screaming insued from unstable psycho and my husband told him that he had him on tape threatening death to a newborn. Never heard from the bastard again. He does however truly hate women. He beat the living hell out of his wife who was pregnant with triplets via IVF and got off scot free. I wish to this day we turned that tape in, among all the other abuse I suffered from this pile of crap.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I know...I got totally sucked in! Don't mean to 'hijack'...!


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

My ex-wife sent me a friend request about 2 years ago.

I then blocked her, her best friend, her brother and her Mother. 


 Can't be too safe! 


But seriously, I just didn't want to deal with it. I like being able to read my Facebook feed and not have to have an 8 hour trigger episode every time.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW, Soccerfan I agree why do that to myself?


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I just don't want to be reminded of how much of a fool I was played for...not to mention this prick was an old family friend, and when all the crap went down, everybody suffered...

Jeez, I almost can't wait to see him again, to tell him 'Yes, Fata$$, you sucked in bed - you suck as a human being - hell, it sucks to be you...'!

LOL....


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I ignored my ex's first request a few years ago. But, I figure he really is harmless... no bark, no bite for me.... nada. So I can afford to friend him. I never contact him, haven't since the day he walked out. 

He pops up now and then on FB to say hi. He types in teen lingo like "waaaaaz up".... gag. He's always sucked at communication, so I'm not surprized that he doesn't pop up more often. He calls the kids (grown kids) about once a year and whines that no one calls him. Still hasn't figured out how communication works TWO ways. Go figure.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

That is very true Sunny! It is a trip to think how I thought I couldn't do better at the time, scared to be alone, or think highly of myself to get the heck out. And I couldnt agree with you guys more especially when you can laugh about it. And go God was I nuts but another life lesson notch to my belt.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> time wasn't his friend.


LOL! I also laughed at Sunny's comment about teen lingo....'Wazaaaaap!" Hehe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I know right!? I was like ewwww sounds like a bad budweiser commercial during super bowl.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

One of my exes will randomly message me on FB with "Arrrrg!". 



I ignore it, but it's just so him. 10 years later and he's still the same.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What does that even mean? Arrrgh? Is he a pirate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

lol I don't know. He's just odd. A musician and just....odd. lol.

I used to get random texts that would say, "I'm bored. Entertain me." lol He suffered from some major narcissism.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL ARRHHHHHGG????? WTF OMG Halloween happened already lol


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

OHH My god Sorry I thought of the musician PRINCE doing that sitting like on a throne at his house saying entertain me I'm bored aouuuuuewww.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

krismimo said:


> OHH My god Sorry I thought of the musician PRINCE doing that sitting like on a throne at his house saying entertain me I'm bored aouuuuuewww.


:rofl:

Yea...that pretty much sums him up.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol hahahahhaha


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

And mine was an 'artist'. Self proclaimed of course! Truth be told, I think everyone was just being polite. Think: Seinfeld - the Triangle painting that George Bought...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't do Ex's on FB, me and the wifey have a policy to not have them as friends. To me personally, to have an ex, or any person you were once intimate with is playing with fire when you are now married. I know for a fact some of the guys my wife dated are losers, so if they were friends i know they would try to spit something in her ear. I know she can take care of herself (i've seen where guys have tried to message her and how she's politely handled it), but even have that type of person in possible contact with you? There's a reason why they are an ex.

Same way i don't need to be in contact with that girl in college that was a screamer / squirter and probably still likes me. Or the chick that was always... always down for sex. Nope, don't need to be connected to chicks like that anymore.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

krismimo said:


> OHH My god Sorry I thought of the musician PRINCE doing that sitting like on a throne at his house saying entertain me I'm bored aouuuuuewww.


Hehe. Prince is the ONLY person who could get away with this and I'd still find him endearing.......... anyone else, especially an ex, meh.

Rob--that is a good rule to have....anyone you've been intimate with or an ex...keep off your FB. I was on FB for a long time and that was my rule...........anyone I'd dated/intimate/etc with, not allowed on my FB. I had a friend who I had made out w/ in high school try to friend me (he is married) and I did not accept the request out of respect for his wife. I wouldn't have wanted some broad my husband fooled out with to be on his friends' list. He prob thought I was a b!tch for not accepting his friend request but... no thanks.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

My ex's know better to FB friend request me...

But my ex BIL's don't. One requested me twice before he got the message. I don't want to have anything to do with you or your crazyass family.

Ex friend requests would get the big DENY. They're not my friends. I don't necessarily consider a person I casually dated an ex, BTW. I'm talking about the ones I was seriously invested in/married to.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Back to the question

I would block, run, reject and forget.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

@jellybeans that is very true, Prince is and can get away with that I fear him and yet respect him at the same time, because I don't think he is trying to sell a image he is just au natural lol. I think everyone has a policy, I personally dont care about the ex on facebook thing it is really about how you handle it. And some people were not really (ex's). I have seen on here (although rare) on tam hos some people divorced and got back together. I wonder was it mean't to bein their cases and they now figured it out? Or are they..umm for lack of a better term... CRAZY?


----------



## needtobehappy (Dec 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Isn't it funny how we become "devastated" over the dumbest people?
> 
> I had one ex who I cried and cried over and now when I hear his name I think "WTF was I thinking? Ew." LOL.


I too had one of those ex's. I saw a picture of him on FB and said to myself...Holy crap he got ugly, thank god he broke up with me...LMAO..:rofl:


----------

